

Ask HN: What is the best WYSIWYG Website creator? - ontera

Probably not the best place to ask this, given I doubt the majority of the you do not use them, but what is the best WYSIWYG Website creator available?<p>Edit: The replies so far cover websites to do WYSIWYG creating, which is great, but I was more meaning software if that changes anything.
======
brudgers
It depends on what you expect from a WYSIWYG editor. If you want to be able to
resize and tweek elements graphically, then there are tools available for just
about any platform.

On the other hand, if you're expecting the tool to replace learning some HTML
and CSS then you may be disappointed. It's just difficult to debug code (which
is what HTML and CSS are) graphically. At least I found it next to impossible,
so I gave up and bought _Head First HTML with CSS and XHTML_. I found using a
text editor and refreshing the browser much more efficient than dragging stuff
around the screen. YMMV.

On the other hand, if you're flexible about the end results, you can get a lot
out of a framework like Wordpress with nothing more than picking a theme.

------
sp4rki
I wouldn't know since I'm a Vim zealot, but I've heard good things of Flux
[<http://www.theescapers.com/flux/>] You should be giving the trials of the
various apps a go instead of asking for opinions though, editors are a very
personal and subjective subject.

------
lukevdp
Like ojoe said, depends what you're after. <http://www.squarespace.com/> seems
modern and good for design flexibility. For small businesses, I'm building one
called NetMate <http://www.netmate.co>

~~~
manicbovine
"We are the world's first website builders where you only pay, when you get
visitors."

The comma should be removed.

I'd consider rewording the entire sentence. Perhaps you could relate your
pricing model to the business owner's other fixed costs.

I write poor copy, but something like:

* "No fixed costs. We only charge when a customer views your site.", or

* "You only pay when someone visits your site. Too bad rent isn't the same."

Or, you could completely ignore your pricing model.

"We've done the nerd work so you can do your work."

~~~
lukevdp
Thanks. Reading it again I agree with you completely.

~~~
manicbovine
I think it is dangerous to differentiate yourselves with this pricing model
alone. You plant an immediate doubt as to whether or not the service is even
going to work.

Financial advisors, for example, would be very afraid of advertising "pay for
performance" -- and it's not because of the SEC. It's because commission sales
lead to suspicion and dissatisfaction.

Sell relationships, quality, and reliability. Price is the icing.

------
ojoe
ah.. nowadays there are a number of solutions available, so the best one
depends on what kind of site exactly you are trying to create. ex:

virtual storefront: shopify.com blog: wordpress / tumblr.com personal
identity: flavors.me something else: maybe snappages.com or wix.com

